# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Golden Boy' AM/AOS x 'Giant Wings' GM/WOC



## emydura (Sep 16, 2021)

First flowering seedling from Sam Tsui breeding. Golden Boy is from MM x Rex I believe and Giant Wings is TON of course. I am very happy with the outcome. Nice colour and form and the petal stance is great. Not an enormous flower (25 cm NS) but the plant is small, so I expect the flowers to get significantly bigger on a larger plant. I think it is a keeper.


----------



## Justin (Sep 16, 2021)

Very nice. Great color.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 16, 2021)

Really beautiful! Very Dark!


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 16, 2021)

Definitely a keeper! Very healthy looking plant


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 16, 2021)

loverly and has me scanning Sam's site (haven't ordered anything for 3 months... maybe its time ;-) )

any chance this is actually the 'gold dynasty x giant wings' grex? (PAS0731) (he may just be sold out of the cross you have)


----------



## Guldal (Sep 16, 2021)

It's a beauty, David! With lots of potential! Congrats on acquiring and flowering it!
Kind regards, Jens


----------



## emydura (Sep 16, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> loverly and has me scanning Sam's site (haven't ordered anything for 3 months... maybe its time ;-) )
> 
> any chance this is actually the 'gold dynasty x giant wings' grex? (PAS0731) (he may just be sold out of the cross you have)



It is definitely Golden Boy X Giant Wings. Here is Sam's description of this cross. It must have sold out. It was a few years ago now. I have not been able to find any flowering examples of this cross on the internet, so maybe there wasn't a large number or I am one of the first to flower it.

PAS0375 Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('Golden Boy' AM/AOS x 'Giant Wings' 20-24cm ls $50.00 GM/WOC) Golden Boy is bred from Rex x MM. It has very dark strips over creamy white backgound. Giant Wings is one of the best from Val x MM in Japan. It has very dark color and great form.


----------



## Karp60 (Sep 16, 2021)

emydura said:


> First flowering seedling from Sam Tsui breeding. Golden Boy is from MM x Rex I believe and Giant Wings is TON of course. I am very happy with the outcome. Nice colour and form and the petal stance is great. Not an enormous flower (25 cm NS) but the plant is small, so I expect the flowers to get significantly bigger on a larger plant. I think it is a keeper.


Nice deep colour


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 17, 2021)

emydura said:


> It is definitely Golden Boy X Giant Wings. ...



thanx lots of other giant wings crosses with plants having MM in their background... 

crap shoot on the next line breeding  either way they will likely be nice


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 17, 2021)

Great pic of plant and flower.
Looking forward to future blooming!


----------



## emydura (Sep 17, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> thanx lots of other giant wings crosses with plants having MM in their background...
> 
> crap shoot on the next line breeding  either way they will likely be nice



For a while there, Sam was breeding a lot with Giant Wings. This is the first roth with Giant Wings as a parent I have flowered. I bought the flask 'Giant Wings'x ''Canadian Club'' and a few seedlings of the TON cross "Black Eagle'' x 'Giant Wings'. Both of which should be great.

Sam doesn't seem to understand what a sib cross is. He often puts sib when they are not.

PAS0375 Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('Golden Boy' AM/AOS x 'Giant Wings' 20-24cm ls $50.00 GM/WOC)


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2021)

very good pouch colour


----------



## jht.orchids (Sep 19, 2021)

Lovely stance and pouch coloration.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 20, 2021)

Nicely done David beautiful markings on this one. 
I recently purchased the ' Black Eagle ' x 'Giant Wings' as well , cross #PAS00663 from Sam. Hoping for the same, maybe darker.


----------



## emydura (Sep 20, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Nicely done David beautiful markings on this one.
> I recently purchased the ' Black Eagle ' x 'Giant Wings' as well , cross #PAS00663 from Sam. Hoping for the same, maybe darker.



Thanks Rick. How far off is your Black Eagle ' x 'Giant Wings' from flowering? I have one plant that may flower in 2 years. I am hoping for darker flowers on that one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 20, 2021)

A single fan at NS of 30 inches, of course I paid for the size too. Not working as hard as you!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 20, 2021)

thats a monster


----------



## kiwi (Sep 20, 2021)

Definitely a keeper. Nice and dark. Well grown


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 20, 2021)

Bold stripes on that roth. Still baby.... size will increase when bigger!

SK, that is a monster lol.


----------



## emydura (Sep 21, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> A single fan at NS of 30 inches, of course I paid for the size too. Not working as hard as you!



That plant is amazing Rick. I dare say you will be flowering yours first. I look forward to seeing how yours turns out. I had to grow mine from very small seedlings. I bought 5. One is NFS, two are a lot further back and the last two have barely progressed.


----------



## NEslipper (Sep 22, 2021)

Stunning! I agree it's a keeper, wonderful color and great petal stance. Good size for a first bloomer, and I think I see a nub of a 3rd bud, so it wanted to do more. Looking forward to seeing it again in the future!


----------

